# my favorite jazz artist is no doupt Cecil Taylor, whatch im live and was flabbergeist



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the way it'S so free-jazz free from , sometime Schoenbergian, what a wonderfull artist, i like the way he sometime blundgeon his piano, sometime you have the impression he's gonna break the piano into pieces, is fingers or made of hardened steel, me and my good friend honnorary citizen and scottish decent friend joe said woaw this guy his quite something, and i said yeah he so intense...

If i likeCecil Taylor what up my alley what is similar please, i thank who ever plug me whit his music on talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

You have excellent taste Deprofundis. Try Stanley Cowell and for non piano stuff, Steve Lacy, Albert Ayler, Archie Shepp and Roswell Rudd might be up your street.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I prefer Bill Evans.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Don Pullen
Irene Schweizer
Marilyn Crispell
Myra Melford


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

^ I was just going to post about Crispell. Melford is great, too.

Marilyn Crispell was influenced by Cecil Taylor. Her music is creative and adventurous, with great clarity and lyricism.

Pulsations, Spirals from Pianosolo - A Concert in Berlin - Summer '83
https://destination-out.bandcamp.com/track/pulsations-spirals


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Taylor is hit or miss with me. 

When he is on, he's quite brilliant. But other times, he can sound just a bit too meandering and pointless. But, I guess that can be said about any free jazz player. His chops, however, were hard to argue with.

Another great in the free jazz realm, is sax player Anthony Braxton. He is also a composer of avant garde classical.

Another pianist to take a look at, is Joanne Brackeen. While she only touched on free jazz, her early albums were definitely not straight ahead. She got more traditional in recent years. Ancient Dynasty and Special Identity are her best.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Geri Allen, who passed away in June, played with many free jazz legends, Motian, Haden, Ornette, Lloyd etc. Best to seek her recordings as partner rather than leader.

I have seen Taylor twice. There really is nobody like him.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

If you like Cecil Taylor you should try Mischa Mengelberg too; great stuff for free jazz piano lovers.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Another recommendation and obituary... pianist Muhal Richard Abrams, a founder of Chicago's AACM.... led groups with everybody, recorded many albums with Black Saint and Soul Note labels...

Abrams just died last week. Though somewhat obscure to the general public, his influence has been recognized by the whole jazz community.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/01/...-dead-idiosyncratic-pianist-and-composer.html


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Kris Davis!

The Canadian pianist has been receiving a lot of comparisons to Cecil. Check out her project Duopoly! She plays a duet with 8 of the hotest jazz musicians today. Tim Berne! Don Byron! It's awesome.

[video]http://krisdavis.net/[/video]


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

He is better as a solo pianist, IMO, where he can meander and be spontaneous and be wild and be percussive and be without limits. But when playing in groups, nothing ever seems to gel or swing. I've never heard him swing, and the players around him have to work 10 times harder than with other groups just to find the beat should that miraculously happens to occur. I'm exhausted just listening to him in group situations - totally fatiguing and draining:






But his free improvisations can be exciting and completely unpredictable.


----------

